# KG381i team frame



## angrylegs (May 15, 2012)

I've got a nice Kelme edition (matte black/carbon) KG381i frame. It's only been ridden around 2300 miles in 2004. Perfect shape. Reason it got hung up was because I found it's sizing not to suit me as well as it could and I got much smarter on my next frame purchase. Thing is, I loved it so much I was never willing to part with it.

I'm thinking now about doing just that. Needs for racing and the frame should simply be loved and ridden. I'm wondering:

Anyone have any thoughts on the current value? I've been going back and forth on it.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

What size is your frame?

Last year I bought a 2004 Look KX Light from Ebay. It had never been built and I got it for $600. 
It depends on the condition of your frame. It sounds like you have barely ridden it so i imagine it's in fine condition.

You could check out Road Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Bike Parts | Best Bike Prices - QBike.com and search some similar frames to get an asking price.


----------



## angrylegs (May 15, 2012)

Thanks mate. Kind of general neighborhood I was thinking about. It's a size 56 so it's a pretty common size. ~cheers.


----------

